# Andalusians



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

I have Always loved the PRE and Frisians.

by me is a Andalusians breeder / livery it used to be an hour drive but they have moved yards and are now a 25 minute drive. 

I'm so excited as my horse is on loan and they are 99% going to buy her I will have no horse and will be going back to having just riding lessons for a while. 

I have spoken to the person that owns the yard a number of times at one point I was going to buy a black mare from her (that i nicked name black beauty) but she was in foal and I had no where I could keep the foal  so never did.

I have been talking to her today and we are going to set up my first lesson on a Andalusians I can't wait i'm so excited a chance to ride one of these beautiful horses and have lessons at a really great year and they only do One to One lessons which I prefer! I always got a private instructor in on my own horse


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

You MUST get piccies for me to drool over!!!!!!!!:biggrin::thumbup1:


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

i had an andalusian mare on loan once...she was lovely, nutter too


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh lovely make sure you get some pic's


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

i will try and get some pics but i don't know if i can seeing as i'm not buying for a while saying that you can drool over thier website if you want.

WELCOME TO NORTH FARM ANDALUSIANS: Sheila Sheppard


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh they are beauti's oh they have a few grey's for sale oh bugger if i had the room


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

carol said:


> oh they are beauti's oh they have a few grey's for sale oh bugger if i had the room


he he

I know what you mean if i had room money and staff i would own them all. My dream horse is the Andalusian ONE DAY!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

candysmum said:


> he he
> 
> I know what you mean if i had room money and staff i would own them all. My dream horse is the Andalusian ONE DAY!


i think were have to win the lotto fast


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

carol said:


> i think were have to win the lotto fast


Must start to play it first!


----------

